# Anyone Try Konstantin Monastyrsky's Products: Author of "Fiber Menace"



## maxell

I'm thinking about purchasing Konstantin Monastyrsky's products from his Website (gutsense.org). Monastyrsky wrote "Fiber Menace," which takes to task conventional medicine and gastroenteroligists who routinely recommend fiber as a means of relieving constipation. The book itself is not very balanced and amounts to a polemic against doctors and low-carb advocates (who do not consider the possibility of constipation). However, I do agree with the main points of his argument.After reading the book, I'm convinced that I suffer from "acute disbacteriosis" and need to repopulate my "intestinal garden". Apparently, my gut flora has been decimated and I've been suffering from constipation going on over 12 months (I can't remember when I last had a normal BM).Monastyrsky is selling a product called, AGELESS HYDRO-C, which amounts to an amalgalm of supplements consisting of Vitamin C, calcium, magnesium and potassium. He also sells a probiotic called, AGELESS ENTEROPHILUS, which has 7-8 strains. Both products purportedly address the condition of disbacteriosis by "reinoculating the large intestine with synergistic bacterial strains". Has anyone tried these? How effective are these? Or based on ingredients and strains that are disclosed, how effective do you think they are in treating constipation?


----------



## songbird

maxell said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing Konstantin Monastyrsky's products from his Website (gutsense.org). Monastyrsky wrote "Fiber Menace," which takes to task conventional medicine and gastroenteroligists who routinely recommend fiber as a means of relieving constipation. The book itself is not very balanced and amounts to a polemic against doctors and low-carb advocates (who do not consider the possibility of constipation). However, I do agree with the main points of his argument.After reading the book, I'm convinced that I suffer from "acute disbacteriosis" and need to repopulate my "intestinal garden". Apparently, my gut flora has been decimated and I've been suffering from constipation going on over 12 months (I can't remember when I last had a normal BM).Monastyrsky is selling a product called, AGELESS HYDRO-C, which amounts to an amalgalm of supplements consisting of Vitamin C, calcium, magnesium and potassium. He also sells a probiotic called, AGELESS ENTEROPHILUS, which has 7-8 strains. Both products purportedly address the condition of disbacteriosis by "reinoculating the large intestine with synergistic bacterial strains". Has anyone tried these? How effective are these? Or based on ingredients and strains that are disclosed, how effective do you think they are in treating constipation?


----------



## jetboy

I know this was a while ago but I am curious to find out if you tried it and if so what happened?


----------



## lowimpact

jetboy said:


> I know this was a while ago but I am curious to find out if you tried it and if so what happened?


Me too, i stumbled on that web site and am curious if anyone here has tried it.


----------



## KCleary

I've heard from a couple of people who have tried the products he is selling that they did NOTHING.Thats not to say his book/message is bad though. In fact, a lot of what he says I believe it spot on.In my experience, and the experience of helping many many others heal their constipation for good, it all starts with changing the diet with REAL foods. Supplements like what he selling never really work.Proper diet changes is where real change starts.Kris Cleary


----------



## oceannir

He has a very convincing argument but alot of what he says is very twisted to suit himself without any impartiality.I've read his site, and he says that Fiber has no scientific evidence of helping, quoting weat bran as being similar to placebo. Which is correct, but he fails to mention there is evidence that other fibers are effective and show positive correlation with reduction of symptoms.I also don't necessarily agree with him that its all to do with bacteria. In many ways the probiotic trend is as ridiculous as the fiber trend, in that neither are the cure all people claim them to be.His website certainly makes very good arguments, but surely some of the GI doctors have considered this? It seems unlikely out of the tens of millions of doctors worldwide that only he would be correct and see the light.His website also takes significant attack on osmotic laxatives and magnesium supplements. Which as many with IBS knows are lifesavers, we could not operate without them.Whenever I read anything I always question "What do they have to gain from this?" and with him, he has constructed a very effective argument to sell his 'cure all' expensive medicines.Now look at the flip side, you have Heather Van Vorous, who cites that many IBS stomach's need up to 70g of Fiber a day to operate normally.... See the absolute conflicting views here? So you again ask, "what do they have to gain" and surprise surprise, Heather sells Fiber supplements.The one kicker here is that Heather in my view seems honest, genuine and wants to help people whilst growing her company. Heather also advocates other brands and doesn't put them down, she even lists all the other options and claims that they all work well. I'm not sure if Konstantin REALLY wants to help people or just created a very effective marketing strategy to sell his product.Take it all with a grain of salt of course, but it seems when it comes to IBS 'anything goes'.


----------



## Lineara

I've purchased and tried Konstantin Monastyrsky's "Hydro-C" product (but I haven't tried his other products.)Basically, it works more or less as advertised... but, don't get your hopes up - it's not like some miracle that will rid you of all symptoms.Essentially, Monastyrsky's solution is:1) Low fiber diet2) Take Hydro-C in the morning before eating to flush out stool and avoid constipation3) Take Probiotics and other supplements for long-term healingI tried doing (1) and (2). Hydro-C basically acts as a laxative. It has a similar effect as taking an osmotic like Milk of Magnesia, except you need a larger dose of Hydro-C to actually cause diarrhea. Usually, a teaspoon of it will just cause loose to slightly watery stool.All in all, my experience with Hydro-C was initially promising, but unfortunately it hasn't in any way solved my overall problem, which is that my colon just seems totally incapable of completely emptying. Even with osmotic laxatives, my colon usually only partially empties, leaving me feeling bloated and uncomfortable. Hydro-C had a similar effect: it does usually trigger a decent bowel movement if you take it before eating first thing in the morning, but if you suffer from constipation or incomplete evacuation like I do, it probably won't solve your overall problem.As for the low-fiber thing, this SOUNDS like a very convincing argument. Monastyrsky's logic goes like this: fiber adds bulk and size to the stool, and so it actually makes stool more difficult for your bowel to move, leading to nerve damage and other problems. This is obviously contrary to conventional medical advice, which is that the extra bulk actually makes stool EASIER to pass. I really don't know if Monastyrsky is right, but I imagine it varies from person to person. He's probably not lying - it might actually work very well for him. But I've tried both low fiber and high fiber diets, and for me, I've found that I suffer the LEAST when I have a moderately high fiber diet. Too much fiber causes extreme cramping and constipation for me, and too little fiber usually gives me a very horrible feeling of incomplete evacuation after a bowel movement.


----------



## LEON_FOONMAN

jetboy said:


> I know this was a while ago but I am curious to find out if you tried it and if so what happened?


I went, and went, and went. But better than not!

I am doing the GI-Recovery Program and the Hydro-C works if you take it when you wake up. But it takes about 2.5 hours to totally complete it's job. Not a laxative, either, but makes things go.


----------



## peglomaniac

Good Day,

I first read excerpts from Fibre Menace about 1.5 years ago, and got the book about a year ago. It really does have some very solid and effective theories. At first I went with the full meal deal - eliminated almost all fiber, took the hydro -C and the colorectal recovery product, plus the pro-biotics and the vitamin packs. I saw an immediate improvement, and found the hydro-C is and was amazing.

I have since stopped taking every supplement I had before (a fairly typical routine of vitamins for a 50+ female) and eliminated almost all insoluble fiber, reduced my vegetable intake from 1/2 my entire supper plate to about 1/4 and started eating more meat, milk and cheese, all with a higher fat content than I had before as well as a lot of eggs and seafood. I also reduced my fluid intake and try to take it before meals. I also try to go low on the carbs as I don't work as hard as I used to, and although I am "relatively skinny" in the words of my Dr, they do tend to add up so my diet is largely protein based, with the most low fiber vegetables I can find and a few carbs like potatoes, pasta or rice. I still eat some fruit as well, but again, try to stick with the lowest fiber content fruits I can find.

I am now down to taking hydro-C about twice a week at most, and try to keep up with the pro-biotics but that is all the supplements I take. I will occasionally take calcium with a dairy product right before bed, as I was told YEARS ago that it would help me with elimination and it is truly very effective, but I don't like taking calcium without magnesium because it creates an imbalance. The nice thing about hydro-C is that it has calcium, magnesium and potassium and it is also *very* effective.

I have gotten so much better now, that even without taking the hydro-C or calcium doses I sometimes go on my own, and then I feel like a toddler who wants to rush out of the bathroom saying "Look, I made a poopy!!" It is so refreshing to go 2-3 times a week instead of every 5-7 days or more. That was my "regular" and it was not fun, eliminating a brick each time. I was so bad for so many years and it just got worse and worse as I ate prunes and all sorts of other fiber that did exactly what Mr Mynarski said it does - it just adds bulk to an already plugged colon.

I am immensely grateful to Mr Mynarski's book and supplements. I know I would have ended up in the hospital had I not found his "cure".


----------



## Nuffa

Does it also help people with slow transit constipation?


----------



## tummyrumbles

I wouldn't buy his book or his products. I came across a forum where someone asked what he actually ate (I think you have to buy the book to find out) and the answer is lots of meat and rice. You might have chronic diarrhea and think, great, I'll just eat meat and rice but what if your diarrhea is caused by constipation? Like a lot of other people he found a diet that works for him but rice is a main problem food for me. He oversimplifies things and I don't trust him or his message. I think if I had to describe the ideal diet for IBS it would be "gentle paleo" i.e. meat or fish with very well-cooked and easy to digest vegetables, for all of us. None of us can be sure whether or not we have a bacterial imbalance. If we do, bacteria love to feed on calorie-dense food, as we do. Bacteria can't feed on meat & fish much because these are digested in the stomach. Starch is a problem food for a lot of us because the polysaccharides are tightly bound and hard for enzymes to access. Rice is also an anti-diarrheal, a binding food. Any calorie-dense or high starch food like like rice or any grain, will feed bacteria. Watery low FODMAP vegetables don't have a lot of fibre or starch and what starch they do have is easily accessed by enzymes. Anything that causes food to collect in the colon largely undigested will cause either constipation or diarrhea or both if you have IBS. This can lead to autoimmune issues such as inflammatory bowel disease if it gets severe enough. Any of these things can cause undigested food to collect in the colon: eating high-fibre foods which move through too fast, not cooking veges long enough, eating too much in one meal so a lot of food escapes digestion, eating late at night for the same reason, eating foods which are very high in starch that evolutionary speaking we weren't meant to eat at all - rice, breads, pasta, cakes, biscuits etc.


----------



## comptalk

I tried this stuff too. Caused crazy constipation. I needed to use Intestinal Formula # 1 AND MOM to get things working again. Basically a complete stoppage of going # 2. If you have constipation prone IBS or lazy colon/leaky gut do not try this product. They also offer no refunds too; which is uncool. It's snake oil.


----------



## Tackedp

maxell said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing Konstantin Monastyrsky's products from his Website (gutsense.org). Monastyrsky wrote "Fiber Menace," which takes to task conventional medicine and gastroenteroligists who routinely recommend fiber as a means of relieving constipation. The book itself is not very balanced and amounts to a polemic against doctors and low-carb advocates (who do not consider the possibility of constipation). However, I do agree with the main points of his argument.After reading the book, I'm convinced that I suffer from "acute disbacteriosis" and need to repopulate my "intestinal garden". Apparently, my gut flora has been decimated and I've been suffering from constipation going on over 12 months (I can't remember when I last had a normal BM).Monastyrsky is selling a product called, AGELESS HYDRO-C, which amounts to an amalgalm of supplements consisting of Vitamin C, calcium, magnesium and potassium. He also sells a probiotic called, AGELESS ENTEROPHILUS, which has 7-8 strains. Both products purportedly address the condition of disbacteriosis by "reinoculating the large intestine with synergistic bacterial strains". Has anyone tried these? How effective are these? Or based on ingredients and strains that are disclosed, how effective do you think they are in treating constipation?


This man has a great program. I owe him so much and thank him for enlightening me on the problems with our diet. Big money has all but destroyed good beutiful people in our country for diets that make special interests lies for bad industries interests. Finaly someone has helped me I was so sick and he is right about our diet. Listen up and live without constipation and a whole host of problems associated with it. There is nothing her that can cause problems for you. The problems is why you are here looking for answers. Feel young again and not let the diet kill your life to where you are bitter and unhappy because of past mistakes. Give that 20 year old you were a break he ate wrong but now with this product I can live a good life liking myself again not wondering what to do wirh all the info out there. Thanks to Konstatin Monastryrsky's again and again. It did what he said and i checked with my doctor and ir cannot hurt you. Thanks again.


----------

